# ATI Radeon HD 3650 hdmi pois käytöstä.

## psi0nic

Hei. Tietääkö kukaan, miten saan poistettua käytöstä ATI HD 3650 hdmi-liittimen ääniominaisuuden gentoossa? Sovellukset oletusmaisesti yrittävät käyttää hdmi:tä normaali integroidun äänikortin sijaan. Joudun jatkuvasti kikkailemaan ALSA:n kanssa, että saan esim edes audacious soittimen toimimaan. Auttakaa noobia mäessä  :Very Happy: . Google ei vastausta ole tähän mennessä ole antanut.

----------

## P.Kosunen

Luultavasti Atin ajurimoduuli pitäisi laittaa mustalle listalle (/etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf).

----------

## Jormangeud

Kannattaa määrittää /etc/modprobe.d/alsa.conf -tiedostoon äänikorttien järjestys.

Jos toinenkin äänikortti käyttää samaa ajuria kuin tuo HDMI, niin tästä postauksesta löytyy 1a ja 1b esimerkit, joilla saat kortit järjestykseen:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-6071375.html#6071375

Toinen vaihtoehto on määrittää asoundrc -tiedostoon default PCM device: http://alsa.opensrc.org/.asoundrc

----------

## psi0nic

Kiitos vastauksista. Kokeilen näitä   :Smile: 

----------

